# box joints



## hershel (Sep 26, 2004)

I need to make a box jig, should I spend $80 on jig or can I make one.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hershel,
I've made 3 for the table saw and dado blade and two for the router table. 
I was never satisfied with any of them. Then, I tried a friend's Incra IBox and, man-o-man, what a difference. I ordered one the very same day. It's so accurate and simple to use.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought one from HF and haven't tried it, but for $30 after discount coupon, and it gets pretty good reviews, not much to lose if it's not up to snuff.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

mgdesigns said:


> I bought one from HF and haven't tried it, but for $30 after discount coupon, and it gets pretty good reviews, not much to lose if it's not up to snuff.


Hi Mark, can you provide specifics? I don't see a box joint jig on the HF website. Do you mean the dovetail jig?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

hershel said:


> I need to make a box jig, should I spend $80 on jig or can I make one


It's very easy to make one that will work well. I've been using my shop built *Box Joint Sled* for a while now and I'm happy with the results. I use mine with the Freud Box Joint Blade and have made a sled for both 3/8" and 1/4" joints. However, if you need different size joints then an adjustable commercial version may be a better choice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Ibox is certainly more versatile than any other I've seen. I may get one myself in time. I have made one based on Fine Woodworking's design for table saw. Although it is designed for table saw I think it can be adapted for router table. It requires some fine tuning to get it right.
Multi-Purpose Tablesaw Jig - Fine Woodworking Interactive


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

They are easy to make so why not make one and test it out. If you are not happy then look at the commercial versions. I'm betting you will be happy with your shop built one.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

My problem is finding things to make. Making my own box joint jigs not only provides a fun project but also a useful tool for future projects. Now I just need to find something to build that requires a box joint jig, besides test box joints.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

david_de said:


> My problem is finding things to make. Making my own box joint jigs not only provides a fun project but also a useful tool for future projects. Now I just need to find something to build that requires a box joint jig, besides test box joints.


Well, David--make a few boxes. Just looking around the living room, i see at least 7 that my wife has scattered about. Plus a few shelves which are nothing more than boxes hung on the wall with a few extra dividers in them. There are probably that many more in the dining room and bedroom. I also have at least a half dozen in the shop that were "trials" that made handy storage for little stuff.

Hershel--i think Dennis Woody offered some great advise, scrap is cheap and a good learning experience. If you're not happy, then buy. I wish i'd read that sooner about a number of things!!
earl


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*DiResta: Curio Box*

Watching the video looks simple to make.

Will be?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fEwm6QahrM


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting! I think that if he didn't work so fast that maybe he wouldn't have cut his finger.  

I've made a bunch of different box joint jigs and spent considerable time adjusting them to produce good joints. Now I have an I-box jig and have thrown all of my home made box joint jigs away. This jig simplifies the job and makes box joints of any size from 1/8" up to about 1" easy to make. No more fussing for hours to build a jig that only works for one size box joint.

Charley


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hershel.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hershel, Here's a link for a video to build a finger joint jig I found a while ago on lumberjocks that's pretty easy to build. You can change the keys for different width slots. 
Moderator's, if the link is inappropriate, please delete it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks easy enough, only takes a few minutes.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Wood Chip said:


> Hi Mark, can you provide specifics? I don't see a box joint jig on the HF website. Do you mean the dovetail jig?


It's a dovetail jig, but my understanding is this: if you use a cylindrical bit you can make box joints. Am I correct?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes ,you are correct.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> It's a dovetail jig, but my understanding is this: if you use a cylindrical bit you can make box joints. Am I correct?


Yes...
up spiral at that...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I just finished this one (look up Ed Stiles adjustable box joint jig on Youtube. I don't have enough posts here to paste in a link.)
It works very well, but I need a much better dado blade for my saw. I'm going to work on adapting a similar one for my router table. I think the joints would be perfect then.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

*Box Joints made with the IBox Jig*

I just cut box joints for three boxes on my IBox jig using my Unisaw and a Freud SBOX8 box joint blade. The boxes are all made from 1/2" Baltic Birch. I'm kind of mid point on this project with one box fully assembled, one fully assembled but with the top not cut off it yet, and one with only the box joints cut. See the attached photos. I think the quality of the joint made with the IBox jig and the Freud SBOX8 blade is excellent, as you should see in the attached photos. I've made many boxes using all kinds of methods but this has been the fastest and easiest way so far.

Charley


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Now I should be able to post that youtube link. It's a long video. but the jig isn't hard to make (his is much prettier than mine).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYxDXHGRRrk


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Kklowell, thx for posting the video. That is the best box joint jig I have seen.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, when I saw it I emailed my son and said, "I am SO making this jig!" I did...that same weekend. My dado blade sucks so the bottoms aren't smooth, but that jig sure works well.


----------



## Lidcombe (Nov 16, 2014)

That's one sweet jig!!!
Thinking how to set it for a router table.
Alas, don't have a table saw.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Make Accurate Box Joints*

New video of the William teacher.


Fast and simple method to make accurate box joints and cost next to nothing to make.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NutwD7B6tmE&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> New video of the William teacher.
> 
> 
> Fast and simple method to make accurate box joints and cost next to nothing to make.
> ...


Great video, Cláudio. Thanks.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Great video, Cláudio. Thanks.



I admire the instructor William, was any closer to would study at his school.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I visited my favorite hardwood shop last evening. The owner had a small pile of used tools for sale in the corner. I grabbed a Woodsmith aluminum box joint jig off the pile. It was in decent shape with all the parts and a manual - for $25!

Guess what I'll be up to this weekend?

TedP


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

phillipsted said:


> I visited my favorite hardwood shop last evening. The owner had a small pile of used tools for sale in the corner. I grabbed a Woodsmith aluminum box joint jig off the pile. It was in decent shape with all the parts and a manual - for $25!
> 
> Guess what I'll be up to this weekend?
> 
> TedP


I'll take a guess.... patting yourself on the back for finding that bargain? I would be.


----------

